# New Dior micro bags or miniatures?



## hlzpenguin

I heard that Dior is releasing four signature micro bags or miniatures in some other countries. Does anyone know if they’ll be released in the US as well? I wish I can find more photos but this is what I found on someone’s social media page. The four micro bags would be the lady Dior, saddle, Caro, and Montaigne.


----------



## dondontown

Hi there, there's a SA from New York (57th St) who posted these on his Instagram account (@dior_vips) a few hours ago, so I'm assuming they are already released in the US, maybe try calling the store or reach out to the SA on IG directly. I was really curious about the micro 30 Montaigne ever since it appeared on the FW2020 show, I absolutely love the design of the original bag but find it a bit too big for me, especially when worn cross-body, so this micro version is a really good alternative for those who don't carry much. It retails for 2300€ in Europe (around $2,800), quite pricey for such a small bag!


----------



## leechiyong

I saw an article on these and was wondering just how tiny they were.  They're so cute!

@Bumbles, what do you think?


----------



## Bumbles

leechiyong said:


> I saw an article on these and was wondering just how tiny they were.  They're so cute!
> 
> @Bumbles, what do you think?


Couldn’t agree with you more. The lady Dior is gorgeous!


----------



## papertiger

Not practical but collector's items for sure.

Love the LD and Saddles


----------



## Winterbaby

The micro saddle will be $3100 Cad


----------



## mzbaglady1

Cute to look at. For me not practial I rather invest in a full size version of any of these bags.


----------



## Megs

Ugh, I LOVE them and I don't need them but now I want to see them!


----------



## Bumbles

You planning on getting one @leechiyong ? Have you added any mini/micro bags to your collection lately?


----------



## Chanellover2015

Winterbaby said:


> The micro saddle will be $3100 Cad



thats crazy!!!


----------



## hlzpenguin

I just asked my SA. The lady Dior is $3500 and 30 Montaigne is $2550.


----------



## papertiger

On price:

Although they need less material(s) I'm sure the work is just as labour intensive and even more difficult to work on. The stitches will be smaller, everything's more fiddly and there's even less margin for error than full scale counterparts. 

I'm thinking these are for collectors that already have several versions of their favourite Dior model.


----------



## Newbie2016

papertiger said:


> On price:
> 
> Although they need less material(s) I'm sure the work is just as labour intensive and even more difficult to work on. The stitches will be smaller, everything's more fiddly and there's even less margin for error than full scale counterparts.
> 
> I'm thinking these are for collectors that already have several versions of their favourite Dior model.



Exactly...collectors and I can think of some celebrity kids....(although they might just get it for free 'cause that's how the world works!)


----------



## aa1

These bags are cute


----------



## Charmaine13

Any idea when these will be released? I love them!


----------



## hlzpenguin

Charmaine13 said:


> Any idea when these will be released? I love them!


They are available now in selected stores in the US.


----------



## Charmaine13

hlzpenguin said:


> They are available now in selected stores in the US.



Thanks for your reply  I hope they come to the UK soon!


----------



## dondontown

They're already up on the French website! The micro 30 Montaigne retails for 1900€, so more affordable than what I mentioned in my previous post, I could have sworn that's what my SA told me. Every micro bag is at 1900€ actually, except for the micro Lady Dior at 2600€ (US website: $2,550 and $3,500 respectively).

This video is a treat


----------



## Charmaine13

They are now available on the UK Dior Website!


----------



## Newbie2016

dondontown said:


> They're already up on the French website! The micro 30 Montaigne retails for 1900€, so more affordable than what I mentioned in my previous post, I could have sworn that's what my SA told me. Every micro bag is at 1900€ actually, except for the micro Lady Dior at 2600€ (US website: $2,550 and $3,500 respectively).
> 
> This video is a treat





Charmaine13 said:


> They are now available on the UK Dior Website!



They are 5 inches by 4 inches!   So cute...but seems more decorative than functional...
For comparison a Chanel flap card holder is 4 by 3...


----------



## Christofle

dondontown said:


> They're already up on the French website! The micro 30 Montaigne retails for 1900€, so more affordable than what I mentioned in my previous post, I could have sworn that's what my SA told me. Every micro bag is at 1900€ actually, except for the micro Lady Dior at 2600€ (US website: $2,550 and $3,500 respectively).
> 
> This video is a treat



Will they produce any in croc or gator ?


----------



## Megs

They are so cute! Can't wait to see some samples of them myself!


----------



## minnie04

This is ridiculous ,  getting smaller and smaller each year but they are sooo cute specially LD ... ughhhh....


----------



## dondontown

Newbie2016 said:


> They are 5 inches by 4 inches!   So cute...but seems more decorative than functional...
> For comparison a Chanel flap card holder is 4 by 3...


Exactly, I'm using a Saint Laurent zip card holder currently and already know it wouldn't fit in most of these bags after seeing their dimensions, the 30 Montaigne might be the exception. They're more to compliment an outfit or to be proudly displayed on a shelf... Still wouldn't mind a micro LD or 30M


----------



## dondontown

Christofle said:


> Will they produce any in croc or gator ?


It's very likely I would say, I've seen a few Dior Men non "flagship" bags being produced in exotic leather, so probably safe to bet these 4 could come in croc, etc.


----------



## may3545

dondontown said:


> Exactly, I'm using a Saint Laurent zip card holder currently and already know it wouldn't fit in most of these bags after seeing their dimensions, the 30 Montaigne might be the exception. They're more to compliment an outfit or to be proudly displayed on a shelf... Still wouldn't mind a micro LD or 30M


Agree! I think these are for people who already have a lovely bag collection, and the micro would just be that one fun, frivolous piece. I totally want one. Just figuring out if I want the Lady Dior micro in black or cloud blue? Or a mini is still small and cute too. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## dondontown

@Christofle Here's one from Instagram (@dior_specialist_in_vegas)


----------



## Christofle

dondontown said:


> @Christofle Here's one from Instagram (@dior_specialist_in_vegas)
> 
> View attachment 5120316


Stunning, thanks for the link!


----------



## Birkenstocks

I absolutely loath these micro and mini bags. What a clever gimmick however, they can be used be used by small children. My opinion means absolutely nothing to the fashion industry. Those of you with micro and mini bags, enjoy your new purchases. Wear them in good health!


----------



## mango107

I've just taken a look and I'm sad that I'm in love with these bags  The Lady Dior is so cute but I wish it wasn't $1k more than the other bags. I love the rose des vents colored bags but I'll need to think longer if it's worth it Tiny bags work so well with me being that I'm 5'0" and basically child sized lol


----------



## Nana_5

They are the cutest things!!...But are they worth that crazy price is the question


----------



## Rami00

Christofle said:


> Will they produce any in croc or gator ?


That's what I would like to know too


----------



## luxurista

Bumbles said:


> Couldn’t agree with you more. The lady Dior is gorgeous!



Hi Bumbles... Loving the lady Dior too! The only thing is - I wish the handles went all the way down lol. Which color is your fave?


----------



## luxurista

Nana_5 said:


> They are the cutest things!!...But are they worth that crazy price is the question



I think the lady Dior is priced a bit high tbh. I wonder if they will adjust the price like they did with the micro vanity.


----------



## Christofle

Rami00 said:


> That's what I would like to know too


There was one posted earlier from a Vegas store! Super adorable bag!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Ok. I finally saw these micro bags in person. They are functional because my phone can fit it. The workmanship is EXCELLENT!!!! This is the Lady Dior bags I came across at Bergdorf's and the Dior boutique had a display wall of mini bags which was cute.


----------



## Greentea

I love them, but I won't be spending that kind of money on a micro. But boy are they darling


----------



## hlzpenguin

mzbaglady1 said:


> Ok. I finally saw these micro bags in person. They are functional because my phone can fit it. The workmanship is EXCELLENT!!!! This is the Lady Dior bags I came across at Bergdorf's and the Dior boutique had a display wall of mini bags which was cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5123590
> View attachment 5123591
> View attachment 5123592


Thanks for sharing. Love the color of the lady Dior. They are all very cute. Was hoping the prices are way lower.


----------



## may3545

mzbaglady1 said:


> Ok. I finally saw these micro bags in person. They are functional because my phone can fit it. The workmanship is EXCELLENT!!!! This is the Lady Dior bags I came across at Bergdorf's and the Dior boutique had a display wall of mini bags which was cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5123590
> View attachment 5123591
> View attachment 5123592


What phone do you have? I have an iPhone and it fits, standing up, hahaha.


----------



## periogirl28

Sharing pics sent by my London SA.


----------



## mzbaglady1

may3545 said:


> What phone do you have? I have an iPhone and it fits, standing up, hahaha.


I have the Samsung note 20 ultra 5g. The phone fits horizontal.


----------



## LavenderIce

If these micro miniatures had matching micro prices, I wouldn't be able to resist.


----------



## theBoloBun

Does anyone know if these bags are limited edition or are they going to become a staple?


----------



## periogirl28

theBoloBun said:


> Does anyone know if these bags are limited edition or are they going to become a staple?


I think they are going to be permanent if I am not wrong. No need to panic.


----------



## kittythebabyrabbit

Christofle said:


> Will they produce any in croc or gator ?


Yes there will be many colours in alligator versions. I got a catelogue from a SA in London. Here you go - copy-pasted all the colours for you


----------



## Christofle

kittythebabyrabbit said:


> Yes there will be many colours in alligator versions. I got a catelogue from a SA in London. Here you go - copy-pasted all the colours for you
> View attachment 5124932
> View attachment 5124933
> View attachment 5124934
> View attachment 5124935
> View attachment 5124936
> View attachment 5124937


Thank you so much for the intel!


----------



## kittythebabyrabbit

Hi there,
I'm a big fan of mini bags as I don't really like carrying things with me. If I can fit my stuff in my pockets than I'd go out without a bag! So I was actually quite happy to see the mini bag trend. But some of them are just too small to be practical even for me. I downgraded my phone so I can carry even smaller and lighter bags. I searched all over the internet and found a phone called king kong mini that runs on android. It was perfect and can fit in my smallest yet practical bag -- the micro trunk from Aspinal of London. Shame they don't seem to make these micro trunks anymore.

When these Micro Lady Dior came out, maybe in 2015 or 2016, I went to try them out and felt that they were too impractical as they couldn't fit my phone in. I think they first introduced it as an evening bag in ladies section and they shifted it to children's section in 2016. I was drawn to some of the unusual patterns so decided to try them out again in May this year. I was surprised that it could fit quite a lot (for my standard) and this time round my phone fits. This then becomes a very attractive bag for me. I was carrying a Mini Lady Dior that day so I transferred what had into the Micro LD. I could fit in the phone, a power bank, short charging cable, lipstick, card holder and a mini tub of sunscreen. The only thing that didn't fit was a pack of fruit snack. When I heard that they'd stopped these micro-sized bags after May this year I was quite disappointed. I was hoping to see more interesting patterns coming out.

Luckily early June an SA told me that these micro bags are going to be in the ladies section! (Again)! I was so excited and have been googling (pretty much every day since then, yes a bit crazy ). Check it out here: https://www.crfashionbook.com/fashion/a36816115/dior-drops-micro-bags-in-their-iconic-silhouettes/

Just copy all the variations from the web page and I'm excluding the regular colours that have been shown in previous posts already (black, nude/pink, green, blue) - SA said they are still waiting for the ones below to arrive but not sure when. I love that pearly one - although might not be too practical if you are wearing woven or silk.

Btw, I noticed that they actually dropped the price. The lambskin is now £2500 but in 2016 it was £2200 (if I remembered correctly) and a month ago (May 2021) it was £2800! It'll be great if they can bring that down further....


----------



## kittythebabyrabbit

Christofle said:


> Thank you so much for the intel!


no prob


----------



## Rami00

kittythebabyrabbit said:


> Yes there will be many colours in alligator versions. I got a catelogue from a SA in London. Here you go - copy-pasted all the colours for you



Thank you so much for posting these. Would you know the price range?


----------



## kittythebabyrabbit

kittythebabyrabbit said:


> Hi there,
> I'm a big fan of mini bags as I don't really like carrying things with me. If I can fit my stuff in my pockets than I'd go out without a bag! So I was actually quite happy to see the mini bag trend. But some of them are just too small to be practical even for me. I downgraded my phone so I can carry even smaller and lighter bags. I searched all over the internet and found a phone called king kong mini that runs on android. It was perfect and can fit in my smallest yet practical bag -- the micro trunk from Aspinal of London. Shame they don't seem to make these micro trunks anymore.
> 
> When these Micro Lady Dior came out, maybe in 2015 or 2016, I went to try them out and felt that they were too impractical as they couldn't fit my phone in. I think they first introduced it as an evening bag in ladies section and they shifted it to children's section in 2016. I was drawn to some of the unusual patterns so decided to try them out again in May this year. I was surprised that it could fit quite a lot (for my standard) and this time round my phone fits. This then becomes a very attractive bag for me. I was carrying a Mini Lady Dior that day so I transferred what had into the Micro LD. I could fit in the phone, a power bank, short charging cable, lipstick, card holder and a mini tub of sunscreen. The only thing that didn't fit was a pack of fruit snack. When I heard that they'd stopped these micro-sized bags after May this year I was quite disappointed. I was hoping to see more interesting patterns coming out.
> 
> Luckily early June an SA told me that these micro bags are going to be in the ladies section! (Again)! I was so excited and have been googling (pretty much every day since then, yes a bit crazy ). Check it out here: https://www.crfashionbook.com/fashion/a36816115/dior-drops-micro-bags-in-their-iconic-silhouettes/
> 
> Just copy all the variations from the web page and I'm excluding the regular colours that have been shown in previous posts already (black, nude/pink, green, blue) - SA said they are still waiting for the ones below to arrive but not sure when. I love that pearly one - although might not be too practical if you are wearing woven or silk.
> 
> Btw, I noticed that they actually dropped the price. The lambskin is now £2500 but in 2016 it was £2200 (if I remembered correctly) and a month ago (May 2021) it was £2800! It'll be great if they can bring that down further....
> View attachment 5124962
> View attachment 5124950
> View attachment 5124954
> View attachment 5124955



*CORRECTION*
Guys sorry I need to correct some of the info above re sizing. Somehow I was unable to edit that previous message.

I just looked at the dimensions on the website of these micro bags (12 x 10 x 5 in cm) and I realised that my phone would be a very tight fit! So that the previous version I referred to and tried on in store was in fact in between mini and micro - a nano size it was! That's the version that is not available anymore (in the UK). I was wrong about the Micro being able to fit a lot so please ignore that comment. Will go into the store and try it out at some point.

Here's the comparison (based on lambskin normal model)

Micro£250012 x 10 x 5 (cm)Nano£2800 (May 2021)14.5 x 12 x 4.5Baby Dior collection.
Not available in the UK anymoreMini£305017 x 15 x 7Small£335020 x 16.5 x 8Medium£370024 x 20 x 11Large£400032 x 25 x 11


----------



## kittythebabyrabbit

Rami00 said:


> Thank you so much for posting these. Would you know the price range?


No prob. 
Yes here you go
lambskin £2500
alligator normal colours £12,500 ; metallic colours £13,500


----------



## littleluxuries

So what iPhone model do I need to be able to carry in a lady Dior micro?!!!! I’m willing to go back to iPhone six lol


----------



## periogirl28

littleluxuries said:


> So what iPhone model do I need to be able to carry in a lady Dior micro?!!!! I’m willing to go back to iPhone six lol


Honestly I don’t think even the 6 can fit. You might need a Motorola flip StarTac!


----------



## kittythebabyrabbit

littleluxuries said:


> So what iPhone model do I need to be able to carry in a lady Dior micro?!!!! I’m willing to go back to iPhone six lol



haha. I dont know anything about iphones but I just googled iphone 6. The dimension is  138.1 x 67 x 6.9 mm so it'll be too long as the micro is only 12 cm wide.


----------



## CoCoBelle

littleluxuries said:


> So what iPhone model do I need to be able to carry in a lady Dior micro?!!!! I’m willing to go back to iPhone six lol


You MAY be able to fit The iPhone 12 mini. Lol …but barely!!!


----------



## littleluxuries

Argh just idiotic I still want one so bad!


CoCoBelle said:


> You MAY be able to fit The iPhone 12 mini. Lol …but barely!!!


yeh was looking at those dimensions . If I could I would def buy a micro . And a iPhone mini


----------



## caruava

Looking forward to seeing more pics of these if anyone purchases one. Not for me, but I definitely enjoy looking!


----------



## periogirl28

Sorry SA just confirmed the micro collection is LE so grab them now!


----------



## CoCoBelle

littleluxuries said:


> Argh just idiotic I still want one so bad!
> 
> yeh was looking at those dimensions . If I could I would def buy a micro . And a iPhone mini


Me too! Lol they are just too cute!


----------



## cecchetti

Nothing too small if you might resell it-I sold a raspberry coloured Dior in bn condition because it wouldn’t fit my phone-I have a Jitrois with the same problem but I’m not sure where to sell it…


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

Finally received this cutie! I couldn’t find this color in the UK so I had to order it from a personal shopper. Literally the size of my hand  so cute though


----------



## duggi84

Hamadaldarwish said:


> Finally received this cutie! I couldn’t find this color in the UK so I had to order it from a personal shopper. Literally the size of my hand  so cute though



Congrats!  I just pre-ordered a black one for the next batch!  So cute!


----------



## kittythebabyrabbit

Hamadaldarwish said:


> Finally received this cutie! I couldn’t find this color in the UK so I had to order it from a personal shopper. Literally the size of my hand  so cute though


Wow that's pretty amazing. So cute! Could I ask how much does the personal shopper charge on top?


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

kittythebabyrabbit said:


> Wow that's pretty amazing. So cute! Could I ask how much does the personal shopper charge on top?


Thanks! She charged me $2990 in total including shipping.


----------



## Egel

Hamadaldarwish said:


> Finally received this cutie! I couldn’t find this color in the UK so I had to order it from a personal shopper. Literally the size of my hand  so cute though


I love microbags and this is so adorable but is it big enough for cards? If it can fit cards and keys I can make it work. 

And how sturdy is the closure? If there are cards and keys in it and you hold it upside down, will everything fall out? 

I'm just a tad scared to go to the store so your answers will really help out. These are the things that made me gravitate towards the micro vanity first, but out of all the micro's imo that model is also the least interesting.


----------



## caruava

Cute!


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

Egel said:


> I love microbags and this is so adorable but is it big enough for cards? If it can fit cards and keys I can make it work.
> 
> And how sturdy is the closure? If there are cards and keys in it and you hold it upside down, will everything fall out?
> 
> I'm just a tad scared to go to the store so your answers will really help out. These are the things that made me gravitate towards the micro vanity first, but out of all the micro's imo that model is also the least interesting.


Hello! I’m happy to tell you that it easily fits cards, a lipstick, a car key and without any problem! The closure is a secure magnet exactly like the one in the bigger sizes and it definitely doesn’t open when you hold it upside down even with everything inside.


----------



## Blindedbythelights

Just love my little cutie


----------



## kittythebabyrabbit

Hamadaldarwish said:


> Thanks! She charged me $2990 in total including shipping.


Thank you!


----------



## kittythebabyrabbit

I went to try the micro lady dior yesterday. It was really tiny but very cute. I had to remove my phone protector case and did manage to push the phone in completely sideways. I reckon with time, the leather would get stretched and it’ll be easier but it’s probably not good for the structure. I could about to squeeze my card holder in at the same time and that was it! To my surprise I could wear it around the wrist which is always a plus. Here are some photos. For your comparison, there’s my white large lady dior on the chair and I’m 150cm tall.


----------



## 880

kittythebabyrabbit said:


> I went to try the micro lady dior yesterday. It was really tiny but very cute. I had to remove my phone protector case and did manage to push the phone in completely sideways. I reckon with time, the leather would get stretched and it’ll be easier but it’s probably not good for the structure. I could about to squeeze my card holder in at the same time and that was it! To my surprise I could wear it around the wrist which is always a plus. Here are some photos. For your comparison, there’s my white large lady dior on the chair and I’m 150cm tall.
> 
> View attachment 5139129
> View attachment 5139130


This looks amazing on you! I held one at the boutique today, and I thought they were nicely crafted. A friend was with me and we set it on the counter and held an iPhone against it. Don’t think one would fit. However, for the price, I would recommend size small which can fit much more. When held against my frame ( 5’2”, medium build, broad shoulder, it did look a bit like a bag charm), but my preferred size is the lady Dior medium.  JMO, YMMV


----------



## this_is_rj

kittythebabyrabbit said:


> I went to try the micro lady dior yesterday. It was really tiny but very cute. I had to remove my phone protector case and did manage to push the phone in completely sideways. I reckon with time, the leather would get stretched and it’ll be easier but it’s probably not good for the structure. I could about to squeeze my card holder in at the same time and that was it! To my surprise I could wear it around the wrist which is always a plus. Here are some photos. For your comparison, there’s my white large lady dior on the chair and I’m 150cm tall.
> 
> View attachment 5139129
> View attachment 5139130


I love the micro on you!


----------



## caruava

So interesting to actually see it on someone! Looks good on you.


----------



## fsadeli

Curious to see if anyone who got micro bags could show me what fits inside?


----------



## mango107

Checked out the micro lady yesterday and I love it so much but still can't justify the price  It can only fit a flat card holder and my LV key pouch. I'm 5'0" for reference.


----------



## Blindedbythelights

This is what I have been carrying in my micro saddle (exchanged 
my Amex for my gym card for safety reasons)
Hopefully will give a bit of an idea of what it can hold. I could probably fit a couple of more things in there to be fair.


----------



## duggi84

Blindedbythelights said:


> This is what I have been carrying in my micro saddle (exchanged
> my Amex for my gym card for safety reasons)
> Hopefully will give a bit of an idea of what it can hold. I could probably fit a couple of more things in there to be fair.



Thank you!  I’ve pre-ordered this exact bag and have been curious what I can fit inside!


----------



## Logic

It’s a shame that the strap on the micro lady is not a chain like the mini lady. Chain looks more elegant than leather strap imo.


----------



## periogirl28

Trying on the Micro Lady Dior. Mod pic for size reference.


----------



## Egel

Logic said:


> It’s a shame that the strap on the micro lady is not a chain like the mini lady. Chain looks more elegant than leather strap imo.


Chains do look more elegant but a leather strap has it's own qualities. It looks more casual and some people prefer it on bare shoulders. If you want to wear it with a chain, it's easier to find another chain than a leather stap in the same colour. 

It's getting warmer and after a week of wearing a cute bag with chainstrap I'm yet again painfully remembered of the fact that I'm some people. This happens every year


----------



## kittythebabyrabbit

Here's a comparison of the sizes. 

Left: micro, right: my pink houndstooth nano. 


The second picture from left to right: micro rose, micro black, nano and mini


Side view:
Mini, nano, micro, micro


----------



## kittythebabyrabbit

Egel said:


> Chains do look more elegant but a leather strap has it's own qualities. It looks more casual and some people prefer it on bare shoulders. If you want to wear it with a chain, it's easier to find another chain than a leather stap in the same colour.
> 
> It's getting warmer and after a week of wearing a cute bag with chainstrap I'm yet again painfully remembered of the fact that I'm some people. This happens every year


I prefer leather straps too. It feels more comfortable and more sturdy. Though I hardly ever use them. I am always a top-handle person


----------



## Egel

kittythebabyrabbit said:


> I prefer leather straps too. It feels more comfortable and more sturdy. Though I hardly ever use them. I am always a top-handle person


I don't discriminate on bags, ever There's an outfit, mood and preference for every bag. I love top handles and can still make a chain work, just not in the summer.


----------



## OCMomof3

I couldn't resist the cuteness of the Micro Vanity and completely caved last week. I am justifying it as it is at a lower price point than the other Micros (though I love those too). I have never purchased a frivolous little bag like this, and I am loving it. It carries just enough for a quick trip out!


----------



## trunkdevil

My SA kindly sent me a pic of this beauty. so tempting..


----------



## songan

Thanks for putting everything in perspective with the photos. The nanos are alarmingly small! 
I cannot imagine buying a bag any smaller than the mini size, which is perfect for formal events. The smaller sizes may be collectors' items, but I need a bag to be functional, too.



kittythebabyrabbit said:


> Here's a comparison of the sizes.
> 
> Left: micro, right: my pink houndstooth nano.
> View attachment 5146720
> 
> The second picture from left to right: micro rose, micro black, nano and mini
> View attachment 5146728
> 
> Side view:
> Mini, nano, micro, micro
> View attachment 5146729


----------



## JoeyLouis

I bought my first Dior Bag(s) yesterday. One of them was a micro bag - the blue montaigne. Baby’s First Dior. They are adorable! But yeah, time to invest in more clothes with pockets.


----------



## kittythebabyrabbit

lvisland said:


> My SA kindly sent me a pic of this beauty. so tempting..
> View attachment 5151273


So stunningly beautiful this one.  I wish they made this in mini. SA said this micro is not available in Europe. Where are you based? SA sent me the new collection where there'll be a medium version in the UK but with a different charm. For me that charm kind of spoiled it. Bit too much.


----------



## hlzpenguin

JoeyLouis said:


> I bought my first Dior Bag(s) yesterday. One of them was a micro bag - the blue montaigne. Baby’s First Dior. They are adorable! But yeah, time to invest in more clothes with pockets.


Would you mind sharing pictures? I love that color.


----------



## trunkdevil

kittythebabyrabbit said:


> So stunningly beautiful this one.  I wish they made this in mini. SA said this micro not available in Europe. Where are you based? SA sent me the new collection where there'll be a medium version in the UK but with a different charm. For me that charm kind of spoiled it. Bit too much.
> View attachment 5151408


I’m in the US. Yes the medium’s charm looks strange.


----------



## JoeyLouis

Just opened it and seeing that it’s more GRAY tone that I thought. They must have Pink lighting in the store. Eek. It is called Bleu Gris (didn’t realize).

it is also cloudy outside today so there’s no yellow light.


----------



## hlzpenguin

JoeyLouis said:


> Just opened it and seeing that it’s more GRAY tone that I thought. They must have Pink lighting in the store. Eek. It is called Bleu Gris (didn’t realize).
> 
> it is also cloudy outside today so there’s no yellow light.


 Will you keep it? If so, can’t wait to see what’s fit .


----------



## saddlebaggle

hlzpenguin said:


> Will you keep it? If so, can’t wait to see what’s fit .



I second! Would love to see if a phone would fit in the micro 30 Montaigne as I sadly can't get to a boutique to see if my pixel 4 can fit for myself. I'm tempted to get the Samsung flip just to have a better selection of tiny bags


----------



## averagejoe

JoeyLouis said:


> Just opened it and seeing that it’s more GRAY tone that I thought. They must have Pink lighting in the store. Eek. It is called Bleu Gris (didn’t realize).
> 
> it is also cloudy outside today so there’s no yellow light.


I think this tone of grey looks really nice! But if you want a different colour instead, then you can exchange it.


----------



## trunkdevil

I tried my best but I could not resist any longer. Useless? Not worth the $? Absolutely.
Loving her, already craving another..


----------



## hlzpenguin

lvisland said:


> I tried my best but I could not resist any longer. Useless? Not worth the $? Absolutely.
> Loving her, already craving another..
> 
> View attachment 5153704
> View attachment 5153703


Looking at all these micros...I am afraid I can’t resist any more....


----------



## mscupcake

lvisland said:


> I tried my best but I could not resist any longer. Useless? Not worth the $? Absolutely.
> Loving her, already craving another..
> 
> View attachment 5153704
> View attachment 5153703


Adorable!  Modeling photos please!!!


----------



## JoeyLouis

hlzpenguin said:


> Will you keep it? If so, can’t wait to see what’s fit .


Hey! I decided to keep it. It doesn’t fit much. Maybe a card case or card wallet. Or air pods. But not both. LoL

there is a card slot pocket if you don’t want to carry your wallet.

My iPhone X does not fit.


----------



## OCMomof3

You have to be willing to leave your phone behind/or in your back pocket for these Micros. Normally that would rule them out for me, but I'm just working with it.


----------



## Greentea

So so cute, though


----------



## OCMomof3

lvisland said:


> I tried my best but I could not resist any longer. Useless? Not worth the $? Absolutely.
> Loving her, already craving another..
> 
> View attachment 5153704
> View attachment 5153703


I can't believe how cute that is! Congrats!


----------



## OCMomof3

JoeyLouis said:


> Hey! I decided to keep it. It doesn’t fit much. Maybe a card case or card wallet. Or air pods. But not both. LoL
> 
> there is a card slot pocket if you don’t want to carry your wallet.
> 
> My iPhone X does not fit.


It's beautiful. Love the color you chose!


----------



## lazypauline

JoeyLouis said:


> Hey! I decided to keep it. It doesn’t fit much. Maybe a card case or card wallet. Or air pods. But not both. LoL
> 
> there is a card slot pocket if you don’t want to carry your wallet.
> 
> My iPhone X does not fit.


I love this color, if I get a micro bag this exact bag would be my choice. I still couldn't pull the trigger because I don't think it can be useful to me without fitting much. I have a regular size 30 Montaigne and i would say it fit just the right amount of stuff for me. I can't imagine bringing anything lesser than that.


----------



## mscupcake

Has anyone seen the Micro Lady Dior in mint?  I had my heart set on this color, but My SA said it was sold out although they may restock...today I received this e-mail


----------



## leyley.27

lvisland said:


> I tried my best but I could not resist any longer. Useless? Not worth the $? Absolutely.
> Loving her, already craving another..
> 
> View attachment 5153704
> View attachment 5153703


Oh my gosh, I have to resist.  I guess we all need to get the samsung z-flip for this. Aaah, it’s so cute!


----------



## Chanellover2015

leyley.27 said:


> Oh my gosh, I have to resist.  I guess we all need to get the samsung z-flip for this. Aaah, it’s so cute!



you know I was thinking the same thing when I saw the flip phone (priorities I tell ya!) 
It will definitely make a difference with some micro bags


----------



## hlzpenguin

leyley.27 said:


> Oh my gosh, I have to resist.  I guess we all need to get the samsung z-flip for this. Aaah, it’s so cute!


I was thinking the same thing when I saw the flip. But once I switched from android to iOS, I couldn’t go back any more.


----------



## leyley.27

I’m weak… and yes, an LV Cles would not fit. Lol. You need a flat card holder. Here she is in Cloud Blue. ❤️


----------



## hlzpenguin

leyley.27 said:


> I’m weak… and yes, an LV Cles would not fit. Lol. You need a flat card holder. Here she is in Cloud Blue. ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5187241


My favorite color.


----------



## 880

I love the look of these. But I tried some on at the boutique and I looked ridiculous. Like I was carrying a toy charm. im short and a bit chunky (5’2”, medium build, broad shoulders, relatively thick waist for my height). I really love the look on others though! hope that some of you will post action shots pls!

edit: the mini LD  with a strap (I guess one size up from micro?) looked okay on me. I thought the mini saddle was cute, but SA said the mini saddle won’t fit my iphone10. But, the mini ultra matte LD with black hw was 4600 USD. The saddle was 3700 USD or something like that. i do understand that the workmanship is the same, but the cost per wear (for my lifestyle) doesn’t make it too feasible. . . I repeated the price back to my SA (I guess I was hoping the numbers would magically change lol)


----------



## leyley.27

880 said:


> I love the look of these. But I tried some on at the boutique and I looked ridiculous. Like I was carrying a toy charm. im short and a bit chunky (5’2”, medium build, broad shoulders, relatively thick waist for my height). I really love the look on others though! hope that some of you will post action shots pls!


Yes I am short too.  I am 4'9".It looks okay carrying it over the shoulder, but I can't do crossbody because the shoulder strap is too short. I am quite "big" so that short strap spreads around quite a large amount of area when I do crossbody. Lol. Instead of the waist or hips, the bag hits my ribs... but I still love it. Argh. Too cute!


----------



## kittythebabyrabbit

leyley.27 said:


> Yes I am short too.  I am 4'9".It looks okay carrying it over the shoulder, but I can't do crossbody because the shoulder strap is too short. I am quite "big" so that short strap spreads around quite a large amount of area when I do crossbody. Lol. Instead of the waist or hips, the bag hits my ribs... but I still love it. Argh. Too cute!


Awww this is so cute.  Do you mind sharing some modeling shots with this lovely.

Is it me or this part of the stitch is a bit wonky? doesn't look straight to me?


----------



## leyley.27

kittythebabyrabbit said:


> Awww this is so cute.  Do you mind sharing some modeling shots with this lovely.
> 
> Is it me or this part of the stitch is a bit wonky? doesn't look straight to me?
> View attachment 5187695


Hmm, good eye! I didn’t think of looking at that. I’ll inspect it later.


----------



## cecchetti

I SO regret..

when I lived in Paris I bought a micro alligator Dior bag described as Framboise Concasse (crushed raspberries)- probably the most beautiful bag I’ve ever owned…

it didn’t fit my phone or enough things although it was fine for going out.

I used it a lot but eventually sold it for a profit-wish I hadn’t.

cannot find a picture of it but it was stunning, everyone commented on it..


----------



## mmcjm

Hi has anyone here actually bought one of these micro bags ? Esp the lady dior would love a review lol. It is so so adorable I wished it was like 1k less than its rrp. I would buy it in a heartbeat


----------



## hlavie

Someone mentioned to me that these micro bags are hard to come by. Is it true? Can I just walk in to the store and ask for one? Thanks


----------



## fibbi

In my city I see the micro bags in the boutique...but it's way to small to hold anything (because I need my phone to be in the bag...)


----------



## michi_chi

kittythebabyrabbit said:


> Awww this is so cute.  Do you mind sharing some modeling shots with this lovely.
> 
> Is it me or this part of the stitch is a bit wonky? doesn't look straight to me?
> View attachment 5187695


 
I've had a closer look at the stitching, but based on the photo I think it might be the reflection and shadow in the hardware making it looks like the stitching is uneven, but when you follow the line of stitching to the base of the bag, it does look straight. They do the stitching on the leather first before they assemble the different pieces of the bag and then apply the hardware, so I don't think there is an issue with the quality of the stitching


----------



## leyley.27

michi_chi said:


> I've had a closer look at the stitching, but based on the photo I think it might be the reflection and shadow in the hardware making it looks like the stitching is uneven, but when you follow the line of stitching to the base of the bag, it does look straight. They do the stitching on the leather first before they assemble the different pieces of the bag and then apply the hardware, so I don't think there is an issue with the quality of the stitching


I checked back too and there’s nothing wrong with the stitching. I panicked for a while there, but no, everything’s good.


----------



## 880

hermessister said:


> Someone mentioned to me that these micro bags are hard to come by. Is it true? Can I just walk in to the store and ask for one? Thanks


You should be able to walk in and ask for one! Good luck and please post an action shot  if you find one you like!


----------



## periogirl28

Here are the Micro Lady Diors offered to me today. Patent for Cruise 2022 in these colours.


----------



## mscupcake

Pale yellow


----------



## coreenmd

Spotted some gorgeous micros! I’m in love with the idea of them. They’re hard to create and definitely a statement on being luxuriously free and not carrying excess baggage as my SA would say.☺️

Which ones here would you get?


----------



## Egel

pixiedust82 said:


> Spotted some gorgeous micros! I’m in love with the idea of them. They’re hard to create and definitely a statement on being luxuriously free and not carrying excess baggage as my SA would say.☺
> 
> Which ones here would you get?
> View attachment 5261401
> View attachment 5261402
> View attachment 5261403


I like the micro vanity because it has a zipper and I love whirling around my minibags. But I like the idea of a vanity more on someone else. 

I love the micro lady Dior because it is so quintessential for them, but I just can’t justify the price. 

So a micro saddle is right in the middle of those two. Price is not too steep, closing is secure, bag reminds me of an more fun and updated version of everything shown on Sex & the City. The only thing I have to do now is battle sticker shock.


----------



## BB8

pixiedust82 said:


> Spotted some gorgeous micros! I’m in love with the idea of them. They’re hard to create and definitely a statement on being luxuriously free and not carrying excess baggage as my SA would say.☺
> 
> Which ones here would you get?
> View attachment 5261401
> View attachment 5261402
> View attachment 5261403


Saddle is cute. Can I ask what color is your LD? Looking into getting another one and this looks like one of the colors I was debating on.


----------



## averagejoe

pixiedust82 said:


> Spotted some gorgeous micros! I’m in love with the idea of them. They’re hard to create and definitely a statement on being luxuriously free and not carrying excess baggage as my SA would say.☺
> 
> Which ones here would you get?
> View attachment 5261401
> View attachment 5261402
> View attachment 5261403


For something timeless, the Lady Dior is perfect, but that micro Saddle is so cute!!!


----------



## coreenmd

BB8 said:


> Saddle is cute. Can I ask what color is your LD? Looking into getting another one and this looks like one of the colors I was debating on.


The mini LD here is blush if that's what you're referring to.


----------



## coreenmd

averagejoe said:


> For something timeless, the Lady Dior is perfect, but that micro Saddle is so cute!!!


 Of course! have to have both but have my eyes on rdv saddle! that black patent is all wrapped up for Christmas.


----------



## kittythebabyrabbit

Oh wow, these are absolutely lovely. Thank you for sharing. 
Would I trade my mini black patent LD with the micro? Yes, I think I would. 



pixiedust82 said:


> Spotted some gorgeous micros! I’m in love with the idea of them. They’re hard to create and definitely a statement on being luxuriously free and not carrying excess baggage as my SA would say.☺
> 
> Which ones here would you get?
> View attachment 5261401
> View attachment 5261402
> View attachment 5261403


----------



## BB8

pixiedust82 said:


> The mini LD here is blush if that's what you're referring to.


Yes that's it, thank you! That's one of the ones I was eyeing. Very pretty


----------



## vtae

BB8 said:


> Yes that's it, thank you! That's one of the ones I was eyeing. Very pretty


would you say you prefer this or the lotus pink?


----------

